# what colour is this dress?



## lazuli (Feb 26, 2015)

*DO NOT OPEN THE SPOILER BELOW UNTIL YOU HAVE VOTED IN THE POLL
*simple. just vote for what colour you think this dress is and discuss below.

im sure lots of you have seen somethin bout this already but this is for those who have not:








Spoiler:  






> Your eyes have retinas, the things that let you interpret color. There’s rods, round things, and cones that stick out, which is what gives your eye a textured appearance in the colored part. The “cones” see color. The “rods” see shade, like black, white and grey. Cones only work when enough light passes through. So while I see the fabric as white, someone else may see it as blue because my cones aren’t responding to the dim lighting. My rods see it as a shade (white). There’s three cones, small, medium and large. They are blue sensitive, green sensitive, and red sensitive. As for the black bit (which I see as gold), it’s called additive mixing. Blue, green and red are the main colors for additive mixing. This is where it gets really tricky. Subtractive mixing, such as with paint, means the more colors you add the murkier it gets until it’s black. ADDITIVE mixing, when you add the three colors eyes see best, red, green and blue, (not to be confused with primary colors red, blue and yellow) it makes pure white.
> —Blue and Black: In conclusion, your retina’s cones are more high functioning, and this results in your eyes doing subtractive mixing.
> —White and Gold: our eyes don’t work well in dim light so our retinas rods see white, and this makes them less light sensitive, causing additive mixing, (that of green and red), to make gold.
> **** UPDATE to prove this theory I turned my phone brightness from the lowest to highest and saw it switching from white and gold (at the lowest) to light blue and darker gold (at the highest) meaning people that see blue and black are more sensitive to light (better eyesight and not looking at the sun like your moms told you)



also from the original poster of the dress:







*E: OK WE GET THAT THE ACTUAL DRESS IS BLACK AND BLUE, YOU CAN STOP LINKING TO THAT WEBSITE
THEY'RE GOING TO MAKE A WHITE+GOLD VERSION BC OF HOW POPULAR THIS GOT
THIS IS TALKING ABOUT THIS PARTICULAR IMAGE AND ITS LIGHTING
NOT ANY OTHER PICTURE
JUST THIS ONE*


----------



## Beardo (Feb 26, 2015)

White and gold

duh


----------



## oath2order (Feb 26, 2015)

It's ****ing white and gold.


----------



## lazuli (Feb 26, 2015)

OH DAMN GUESS WHO DIDNT SEE THE THREAD BELOW???


----------



## oath2order (Feb 26, 2015)

computertrash said:


> OH DAMN GUESS WHO DIDNT SEE THE THREAD BELOW???



the one that got locked yes


----------



## brutalitea (Feb 26, 2015)

Not this crap again... Leave this BS on twitter.


----------



## lazuli (Feb 26, 2015)

oath2order said:


> the one that got locked yes



yeh that
thats what i get for not being online in the last few hours hhaaha

- - - Post Merge - - -



Tae said:


> Not this crap again... Leave this BS on twitter.



ok


----------



## Justin (Feb 26, 2015)

Seeing as this thread actually provides meaningful information about it, it will stay open as long as it doesn't devolve into complete spam.

#TeamBlueAndBlack


----------



## Jake (Feb 26, 2015)

first time i looked at it, it was white and gold but then i did this thing






where you cover part of it up and then it turned blue and black

but after i looked at it more, it turned into blue and gold


----------



## Javocado (Feb 26, 2015)

wow do we really have to ad*dress* this


----------



## CR33P (Feb 26, 2015)

are you guys being serious about seeing blue and black?


----------



## Chris (Feb 26, 2015)

I saw blue and black in the previous thread. 

I only found out it had been re-created because *Justin* told me, and he can even back-up that I genuinely thought for about a minute a different image was being shown because I could see it in white and gold... after blinking a few times I saw blue and gold; and then it went back to black and blue.


----------



## oath2order (Feb 26, 2015)

Tina said:


> I saw blue and black in the previous thread.
> 
> I only found out it had been re-created because *Justin* told me, and he can even back-up that I genuinely thought for about a minute a different image was being shown because I could see it in white and gold... after blinking a few times I saw blue and gold; and then it went back to black and blue.



I need to remind everybody that Tina is not a reliable source as she has been confirmed to have four drinks and therefore is not a reliable eyewitness to the dress' color-changing abilities.


----------



## Eldin (Feb 26, 2015)

I see blue and black and I haven't seen this anywhere else yet so I don't know wth is with all the craziness. 

Am I gonna die?


----------



## lazuli (Feb 26, 2015)

Justin said:


> Seeing as this thread actually provides meaningful information about it, it will stay open as long as it doesn't devolve into complete spam.
> 
> #TeamBlueAndBlack



throws confetti



Javocado said:


> wow do we really have to ad*dress* this



i am not afraid to punch you



CR33P said:


> are you guys being serious about seeing blue and black?



diff ppl hav diff eyes, duh.



Tina said:


> I saw blue and black in the previous thread.
> 
> I only found out it had been re-created because *Justin* told me, and he can even back-up that I genuinely thought for about a minute a different image was being shown because I could see it in white and gold... after blinking a few times I saw blue and gold; and then it went back to black and blue.



if i look at it differently (like from a diff angle or i change my screen brightness) i can see the blue and black but only for a split second
my whole family was like???? its blue and black??? you have eye problems. get new glasses


----------



## Jake (Feb 26, 2015)

oath2order said:


> I need to remind everybody that Tina is not a reliable source as she has been confirmed to have four drinks and therefore is not a reliable eyewitness to the dress' color-changing abilities.



she is also confirmed liar about whether or not she is typing in irc


----------



## Murray (Feb 26, 2015)

looks grey and dark grey to me?


----------



## azukitan (Feb 26, 2015)

Saw this on deviantART earlier. I have 20/20 vision, and I see blue and black :>


----------



## kassie (Feb 26, 2015)

TL;DR the spoiler but I see white and gold.

Everyone else in my house sees blue and black.


----------



## brutalitea (Feb 26, 2015)

oath2order said:


> I need to remind everybody that Tina is not a reliable source as she has been confirmed to have four drinks and therefore is not a reliable eyewitness to the dress' color-changing abilities.



Wow oath stop badmouthing Tina.


----------



## Chris (Feb 26, 2015)

oath2order said:


> I need to remind everybody that Tina is not a reliable source as she has been confirmed to have four drinks and therefore is not a reliable eyewitness to the dress' color-changing abilities.



Four is barely anything!!  I'm fine. 




Jake. said:


> she is also confirmed liar about whether or not she is typing in irc



Don't.


----------



## boujee (Feb 26, 2015)

It's black and blue


----------



## tobi! (Feb 26, 2015)

if u see white/gold, u need to fight ur inner demons


----------



## lazuli (Feb 26, 2015)

Tina said:


> Four is barely anything!!  I'm fine.



Sure Right Ok



Norski said:


> if u see white/gold, u need to fight ur inner demons



do not


----------



## Murray (Feb 26, 2015)

Norski said:


> if u see white/gold, u need to fight ur inner demons



but that's what it actually is????????


----------



## Amichann (Feb 26, 2015)

Norski said:


> if u see white/gold, u need to fight ur inner demons



I believe, darker colors associate with demons ahah.
White and gold team all the way.


----------



## FireNinja1 (Feb 26, 2015)

I knew it was white and gold before I clicked the spoiler b/c of the line chat lololol

I saw it though as blue and black at first.


----------



## tobi! (Feb 26, 2015)

wait u guys 

the dress is white and gold at first but when you tilt your screen it's blue and black
i'm tiling my laptop back and forth and it's changing colors


----------



## xTurnip (Feb 26, 2015)

It's still white and gold for me. I've been trying to get sad and see if it turns the other color. It doesn't work.


----------



## lazuli (Feb 26, 2015)

looks like #teamwhiteandgold is winning

ill have to remind myself to look at it when im feeling crummy so if i can see if your mood actually changes how you see it

- - - Post Merge - - -



Norski said:


> wait u guys
> 
> the dress is white and gold at first but when you tilt your screen it's blue and black
> i'm tiling my laptop back and forth and it's changing colors



read: spoiler part where it talks bout how it changes with dark + brighter screens


----------



## spelling88 (Feb 26, 2015)

its blue and black, ugh I'm so sick of this goddamn dress its everywhere i look..twitter, tumblr, now here


----------



## Marii (Feb 26, 2015)

selcouth said:


> TL;DR the spoiler but I see white and gold.
> 
> Everyone else in my house sees blue and black.



same here...
I thought my cousin was trolling me when she was insisting it was blue and black, but my grandma and mom were in it too, and I know they wouldn't troll me like that. lol. I'm the only one in my house, it seems, that sees it as white and gold. 

something else I found interesting, though, is that if you invert the colors of the image, it still looks white and gold :O (to me, at least...)



Spoiler: left = original, right = inverted












people are talking about seeing different colors at different angles, but no matter what angle I look at it from, I see only white and gold... ~_~


----------



## lazuli (Feb 26, 2015)

spelling88 said:


> its blue and black, ugh I'm so sick of this goddamn dress its everywhere i look..twitter, tumblr, now here



well you didnt have to open this thread then !

=

im going to ask everyone at school about it tomorrow huehuehueh


----------



## Murray (Feb 26, 2015)

Marii said:


> same here...
> I thought my cousin was trolling me when she was insisting it was blue and black, but my grandma and mom were in it too, and I know they wouldn't troll me like that. lol. I'm the only one in my house, it seems, that sees it as white and gold.
> 
> something else I found interesting, though, is that if you invert the colors of the image, it still looks white and gold :O (to me, at least...)
> ...



it looks green in the inverted one?


----------



## Swiftstream (Feb 26, 2015)

oh my god.

THIS DRESS IS EVERYWHERE.

anyways, i've only seen blue and black, except for around 2 seconds on tumblr, where I scrolled down, then back up and it was WHITE AND GOLD 

I think it's an illusion?


----------



## lazuli (Feb 26, 2015)

Marii said:


> same here...
> I thought my cousin was trolling me when she was insisting it was blue and black, but my grandma and mom were in it too, and I know they wouldn't troll me like that. lol. I'm the only one in my house, it seems, that sees it as white and gold.
> 
> something else I found interesting, though, is that if you invert the colors of the image, it still looks white and gold :O (to me, at least...)
> ...



inverting an images changes colours to their direct opposite, so black=white but blue=orange
although this shade of blue could make the opposite colour of gold/yellow


----------



## Heartcore (Feb 26, 2015)

Blue and black. Looked at the picture 50 different times and it's always been blue and black.


----------



## Justin (Feb 26, 2015)

Marii said:


> same here...
> I thought my cousin was trolling me when she was insisting it was blue and black, but my grandma and mom were in it too, and I know they wouldn't troll me like that. lol. I'm the only one in my house, it seems, that sees it as white and gold.
> 
> something else I found interesting, though, is that if you invert the colors of the image, it still looks white and gold :O (to me, at least...)
> ...



I see White and Gold now after looking at your comparison. All I saw was Blue and Black before.

UPDATE:
 IT'S BLUE AGAIN


----------



## Improv (Feb 26, 2015)

It is 100% white and gold.


----------



## Jolyne (Feb 26, 2015)

i saw this thread coming from a mile away tbh


----------



## Marii (Feb 26, 2015)

computertrash said:


> inverting an images changes colours to their direct opposite, so black=white but blue=orange
> although this shade of blue could make the opposite colour of gold/yellow



yeah X: but it's not as clear-cut as that since it's really many different shades of colors...bluish white, light blue, brownish gold, etc... but either way, that doesn't explain the fact that some people are actually seeing the "white" (to some) part as a DARK, ROYAL blue, not a light-ish, periwinkle blue like it really is... @_@


----------



## lazuli (Feb 26, 2015)

Murray said:


> it looks green in the inverted one?



if you open it in ms paint and use eyedropper/colour picker tool on the gold/"green" parts, the colour picked is in the yellow/orange area, not green


----------



## Jolyne (Feb 26, 2015)

i only saw white and gold for a little bit but i've seen blue and black for the most part


----------



## lazuli (Feb 26, 2015)

Marii said:


> yeah X: but it's not as clear-cut as that since it's really many different shades of colors...bluish white, light blue, brownish gold, etc... but either way, that doesn't explain the fact that some people are actually seeing the "white" (to some) part as a DARK, ROYAL blue, not a light-ish, periwinkle blue like it really is... @_@



YA i can understand periwinkle but royal blue.... cmon


----------



## tobi! (Feb 26, 2015)

EXPLAIN THIS ATHEISTS: https://vine.co/v/O21nlFP9KKl

MITOCHONDRIA IS THE POWERHOUSE OF THE CELL! CAN'T YOU ALL SEE THIS IS JUST A GOVERNMENT CONSPIRACY?


----------



## lazuli (Feb 26, 2015)

my mom still doesnt see it UGHH


----------



## Henley (Feb 26, 2015)

Oh God I saw it white and gold first, I didn't get why there was a question as the answer seems obvious to me... After reading the spoiler I scroll up and almost had a heart attack when it became clearly black and blue. My brain hurts. x_x


----------



## Nuclear Bingo (Feb 26, 2015)

I only saw it as blue and black for a split second. It is pretty much white and gold for me. Guess I have bad eyes lol


----------



## oath2order (Feb 26, 2015)

Heartcore said:


> Blue and black. Looked at the picture 50 different times and it's always been blue and black.



k but u wrong doe



computertrash said:


> if you open it in ms paint and use eyedropper/colour picker tool on the gold/"green" parts, the colour picked is in the yellow/orange area, not green



plz change thread title to "Debate: Dress"


----------



## tobi! (Feb 26, 2015)

i call bs on the scientific mood stuff

it's just light


----------



## gnoixaim (Feb 26, 2015)

LOL, so why does Molko's thread get closed - but not this one ?? ? ?   ??


----------



## CR33P (Feb 26, 2015)

gnoixaim said:


> LOL, so why does Molko's thread get closed - but not this one ?? ? ?   ??



probably racism.


----------



## lazuli (Feb 26, 2015)

gnoixaim said:


> LOL, so why does Molko's thread get closed - but not this one ?? ? ?   ??



??? who knows



CR33P said:


> probably racism.



wat


----------



## Bowie (Feb 26, 2015)

I am so confused.


----------



## LaBelleFleur (Feb 26, 2015)

This picture is trolling me hardcore.
In the first thread, I saw black/blue. It was still light out.
Now it's dark and I only have a lamp on, and I see white/gold. I turned the brightness on/off on my computer, and now I see black/blue.

0.0

EDIT: After posting this, went back to the first page. White/gold. Blinked, black/blue. SO CONFUSED.


----------



## M O L K O (Feb 26, 2015)

Justin said:


> Seeing as this thread actually provides meaningful information about it, it will stay open as long as it doesn't devolve into complete spam.
> 
> #TeamBlueAndBlack


#teamwhydidulockmythreadwhenminedidn'thavespam

anyway its white and gold and anyone who thinks different needs jesus


----------



## Javocado (Feb 26, 2015)

gnoixaim said:


> LOL, so why does Molko's thread get closed - but not this one ?? ? ?   ??



thank u for ad*dress*ing this!


----------



## oath2order (Feb 26, 2015)

I asked my dog what color the dress was and Cricket has decided that it is white and gold.


----------



## M O L K O (Feb 26, 2015)

CR33P said:


> probably racism.



stop being a sjw ://////


----------



## Jake (Feb 26, 2015)

Javocado said:


> thank u for ad*dress*ing this!



u already used that on like the first page m8 get some more originality into ur diet


----------



## M O L K O (Feb 26, 2015)

oath2order said:


> I asked my dog what color the dress was and Cricket has decided that it is white and gold.



dogs are colored blind
I hope this dress ruins this site like it has the rest of web


----------



## Javocado (Feb 26, 2015)

Jake. said:


> u already used that on like the first page m8 get some more originality into ur diet



u are right i need some ranch *dress*ing


----------



## Nuclear Bingo (Feb 26, 2015)

gnoixaim said:


> LOL, so why does Molko's thread get closed - but not this one ?? ? ?   ??



i think the mods and admins thought it was just a spam topic


----------



## M O L K O (Feb 26, 2015)

tina and justin is here
it was fun while it lasted <3


----------



## Jake (Feb 26, 2015)

gnoixaim said:


> LOL, so why does Molko's thread get closed - but not this one ?? ? ?   ??



jub posted it on the first page;



Justin said:


> Seeing as this thread actually provides meaningful information about it, it will stay open as long as it doesn't devolve into complete spam.
> 
> #TeamBlueAndBlack


----------



## oath2order (Feb 26, 2015)

M O L K O said:


> dogs are colored blind
> I hope this dress ruins this site like it has the rest of web



you didn't watch the video because I explained to her which one represented which dress


----------



## tobi! (Feb 26, 2015)

M O L K O said:


> dogs are colored blind
> I hope this dress ruins this site like it has the rest of web



Dogs aren't colorblind. At least, that's what people are studying anyway...


----------



## lazuli (Feb 26, 2015)

M O L K O said:


> tina and justin is here
> it was fun while it lasted <3



bruh they (and jeremy) were here already before
it probably will if ppl are posting things like this and not about the dress itself !!!

=

@jav i swear 2 god, i will find u


----------



## gnoixaim (Feb 26, 2015)

Nuclear Bingo said:


> i think the mods and admins thought it was just a spam topic


This is roughly the same, lol. 


Jake. said:


> jub posted it on the first page;



I didn't read anything after the first couple posts....since they all posted the same as the other thread, lmao. 
But, ty.


----------



## CR33P (Feb 26, 2015)

oath2order said:


> I asked my dog what color the dress was and Cricket has decided that it is white and gold.



what an exotic voice you have there


----------



## M O L K O (Feb 26, 2015)

i actually dont care 
I just want to say
the dress is white and gold but on mobile it is blue and black
I no longer trust myself


----------



## CR33P (Feb 26, 2015)

M O L K O said:


> stop being a sjw ://////



um that is sexist


----------



## M O L K O (Feb 26, 2015)

oath2order said:


> you didn't watch the video because I explained to her which one represented which dress



ur right, after viewing the video it further proves my point its white and gold
dogs > humans


----------



## Improv (Feb 26, 2015)

ive looked at this DAMN DRESS for almost two hours and i looked away for one minute and back and i cannot even remotely see gold or white anymore its blue and black now


----------



## lazuli (Feb 26, 2015)

M O L K O said:


> i actually dont care
> I just want to say
> the dress is white and gold but on mobile it is blue and black
> I no longer trust myself





Improv said:


> ive looked at this DAMN DRESS for almost two hours and i looked away for one minute and back and i cannot even remotely see gold or white anymore its blue and black now









the original dress image will tear families apart and ruin friendships


----------



## oath2order (Feb 26, 2015)

The true color


----------



## Temari (Feb 26, 2015)

#TeamBlueandBlack

It's blue and black, everyone~

Imagine how many doctors offices are being checked into right now...


----------



## oath2order (Feb 26, 2015)

MintSwift said:


> #TeamBlueandBlack
> 
> It's blue and black, everyone~
> 
> Imagine how many doctors offices are being checked into right now...



by people who see blue and black yes


----------



## MozzarellaSticks (Feb 26, 2015)

Overexposed black and blue.


----------



## Temari (Feb 26, 2015)

oath2order said:


> by people who see blue and black yes



excuse me

http://www.romanoriginals.co.uk/invt/70931?colour=Royal-Blue


----------



## lazuli (Feb 26, 2015)

ok we get that the actual dress is clearly black and blue but this is about this particular image of the dress thats been messing with all of the internet !!!


----------



## Murray (Feb 26, 2015)

MermaidSong said:


> Overexposed black and blue.








enough of ur witchcraft


----------



## MozzarellaSticks (Feb 26, 2015)

computertrash said:


> ok we get that the actual dress is clearly black and blue but this is about this particular image of the dress thats been messing with all of the internet !!!


It's overexposed. Here it is with the blue hue removed, and here it is with the exposure and saturation corrected. Basically, the photo was terribly taken and some people's mind compensates for the light levels by blending colors and some don't. 

This is the best explanation we have right now.


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Feb 26, 2015)

What freaked me out was this picture was posted on twitter and it looked blue and black. I went back to the exact same picture and it looked white and gold. I know it was the same picture and not one that had been messed with. And then when I went back again, it was blue and black again. 

I'm just super confused and I'm not voting


----------



## Red Cat (Feb 26, 2015)

No matter how many times I look at it, it's always black and blue for me.


----------



## Prof Gallows (Feb 26, 2015)

It's actually pink and black.


Edit: Pretty much what Mermaid said. I've been seeing this stupid thing circulated around and it's not any actual scientific stuff. Just a thing to show how many people will believe completely baseless facts on the internet.


----------



## MozzarellaSticks (Feb 26, 2015)

Prof Gallows said:


> It's actually pink and black.


It comes in red.


----------



## Temari (Feb 26, 2015)

Prof Gallows said:


> It's actually pink and black.



can you not make this more of a mess ok thank


----------



## lazuli (Feb 26, 2015)

MermaidSong said:


> It's overexposed. Here it is with the blue hue removed, and here it is with the exposure and saturation corrected. Basically, the photo was terribly taken and some people's mind compensates for the light levels by blending colors and some don't.
> 
> This is the best explanation we have right now.



y u gotta kill this
let ppl believe
ALSO THAT EXPLANATION IS IN THE SPOILER OF THE FIRST POST
i know
i know
ok


----------



## Prof Gallows (Feb 26, 2015)

MintSwift said:


> can you not make this more of a mess ok thank



check my edit.


----------



## lazuli (Feb 26, 2015)

Prof Gallows said:


> It's actually pink and black.
> 
> 
> Edit: Pretty much what Mermaid said. I've been seeing this stupid thing circulated around and it's not any actual scientific stuff. Just a thing to show how many people will believe completely baseless facts on the internet.



s t o p

why cant ppl have fun


----------



## MozzarellaSticks (Feb 26, 2015)

computertrash said:


> y u gotta kill this
> let ppl believe
> ALSO THAT EXPLANATION IS IN THE SPOILER OF THE FIRST POST
> i know
> ...


I copied and pasted that reply from another forum, actually.


----------



## Beleated_Media (Feb 26, 2015)

computertrash said:


> s t o p
> 
> why cant ppl have fun



because this thread is basically spam


----------



## MozzarellaSticks (Feb 26, 2015)

If I start at it too long I get a headache. Probably from staring but still.


----------



## lazuli (Feb 26, 2015)

Beleated_Media said:


> because this thread is basically spam



ur rite
started as a WHOA,, neat. thing and then ppl gotta do this


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Feb 26, 2015)

I seriously thought this whole dress thing was a huge troll in the beginning... I might still think that now...


----------



## MozzarellaSticks (Feb 26, 2015)

So Googling this somehow led me to a Buzzfed article of a bellybutton cut out of a body. The internet is a dangerous place.


----------



## lazuli (Feb 26, 2015)

MermaidSong said:


> So Googling this somehow led me to a Buzzfed article of a bellybutton cut out of a body. The internet is a dangerous place.



thats like going on youtube to find the lyrics for a song and then finding yourself watching that REAL DEMONS !!! hands video


----------



## Murray (Feb 26, 2015)

when i look at what mermaid posted and even the pink one what gallows posted and then look back at og image, it looks blue and black, but the longer I look at it it fades back into white and gold... I guess my brains just adjust


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Feb 26, 2015)

http://twitter.com/dressscolor/status/571118225733218304?s=17

It's tearing people apart... The dress must be stopped


----------



## MozzarellaSticks (Feb 26, 2015)

computertrash said:


> thats like going on youtube to find the lyrics for a song and then finding yourself watching that REAL DEMONS !!! hands video


More like that one time I somehow ended up watching a toilet flush on YouTube and the top comment was asking how we all ended up there.


----------



## Byngo (Feb 26, 2015)

royal blue and black 

weird because when I seen the other thread it was white and gold but now it's defintely blue and black.


----------



## M O L K O (Feb 26, 2015)

Prof Gallows said:


> It's actually pink and black.
> 
> 
> Edit: Pretty much what Mermaid said. I've been seeing this stupid thing circulated around a*nd it's not any actual scientific stuff. Just a thing to show how many people will believe completely baseless facts on the internet.*



thanks for the buzz kill. most ppl know and we're just ****in around and being goofs 

also side note
(im replying 4 pages behind so if someone already mentioned it my bad)
OP confirmed that it is infact blue and black. She has a photo of the dress at the wedding she wore it too


----------



## Javocado (Feb 26, 2015)

you wanna really mess with some pooples minds OP

edit your post of the dress with other pics of the dress colored differently
ya that'll really sp00k


----------



## Aniko (Feb 27, 2015)

Always white and gold no matter how many times I'm seeing it...but under a bad light and with shiny fabrics.


----------



## ichigomariti (Feb 27, 2015)

With my glasses on it is black and blue.
With my glasses off, it is white and gold.

#wut


----------



## f11 (Feb 27, 2015)

it because the retinas and rods in the eyes r different.


----------



## Amyy (Feb 27, 2015)

white and gold


----------



## Cou (Feb 27, 2015)

it's white and gold

first time i saw it it was black and blue tho :|


----------



## Coach (Feb 27, 2015)

I can see how the white silky stuff would look blue, but I fail to see where any black is on the dress.


----------



## Holla (Feb 27, 2015)

I always see White and Gold. Only difference it the White and Gold appear a bit darker when my light is on compared to when I'm in the dark. No sign of a colour change though.


----------



## ellabella12345 (Feb 27, 2015)

OMG AS SOON AS I CLICKED THIS THREAD ON TV IT CAME UP ON AN ADD FOR THE NEWS SHOW WHAT THE ACTUAL


----------



## Flop (Feb 27, 2015)

Justin said:


> Seeing as this thread actually provides meaningful information about it, it will stay open as long as it doesn't devolve into complete spam.
> 
> #TeamBlueAndBlack


Oorah!

Gold and white, not even.


----------



## Luxanna (Feb 27, 2015)

I saw white and gold at first, but then I looked at another image and it was like a royal blue and black, now I cant unsee it I cant see the white and gold anymore =/


----------



## Gandalf (Feb 27, 2015)

The dress doesn't matter, the only colours you need are Green and Gold:


----------



## hoobster4 (Feb 27, 2015)

It keeps changing for me.


----------



## deerui (Feb 27, 2015)

ugh i just made a poll of this, not knowing you did xD


----------



## Isabelle for president! (Feb 27, 2015)

Gold and white, but when I look at the screen from below it's black and blue.


----------



## Jamborenium (Feb 27, 2015)

the dress can be any color it wants to be who are we to judge umu

*but really the dress is black and blue and can be found here*

​


----------



## Pietro:)100 (Feb 27, 2015)

I got white and gold but my dad got lilac and yellow! I don't know what to believe here.


----------



## Mioki (Feb 27, 2015)

Chaseamccoy said:


> With my glasses on it is black and blue.
> With my glasses off, it is white and gold.
> 
> #wut



Tempted to take my contacts off and look but it's not worth it lol

No matter how many different times I saw this image today, it was always gold and white for me


----------



## Dasbreenee (Feb 27, 2015)

It's white and gold for me. 
Except with the photoshopped picture that clearly made it blue and black. 
I asked my boyfriend the color before telling him. He said blue and black. I even showed him the three photos, two photoshopped and one original. He said they were all blue and black, but each photo was a different shade of blue and black. (Because they were photoshopped into different brightnesses and colors.)


----------



## zoetrope (Feb 27, 2015)

Nidalee said:


> I saw white and gold at first, but then I looked at another image and it was like a royal blue and black, now I cant unsee it I cant see the white and gold anymore =/



Same here!  At first I was adamant that it was white but now all I can see is deep purple and black.

This did remind me of the spinning dancer optical illusion.


----------



## Dulcettie (Feb 27, 2015)

I've seen it as both blue and black and white and gold :/


----------



## Arabelle (Feb 27, 2015)

I saw light blue and gold.... So I picked blue & gold xD; 

Interesting o_o;;


----------



## pocky (Feb 27, 2015)

I see it as white and gold. But here is something interesting.

In the color spectrum white and black are opposites of each other. And orange and blue are also opposites. So if I were to take a white image and invert it it would turn black, and if I were to take an orange image and invert it it would turn blue. 

Keeping this in mind I made the following gold and white image:



and then I inverted it. which, as expected, made it turn blue and black:


What this means is that....
IF the dress is gold and white then it should turn blue and black when inverted
but if it is blue and black then it should turn gold and white when inverted

so let's look at the picture of the dress again...


Now lets see what happens if when I invert it...


It turned white and gold! But the thing is that if the dress had been white and gold to begin with then it would make no sense for it to turn this color... which means that the people claiming that it is blue and black are the ones that are correct.  I still see it as white/gold though T__T


----------



## Farobi (Feb 27, 2015)

^ end of discussion. lock the thread now

 /s


----------



## Dasbreenee (Feb 27, 2015)

pocky said:


> I see it as white and gold. But here is something interesting.
> 
> In the color spectrum white and black are opposites of each other. And orange and blue are also opposites. So if I were to take a white image and invert it it would turn black, and if I were to take an orange image and invert it it would turn blue.
> 
> ...



I see both of those photos you posted as white and gold. Inverted and not. 
My boyfriend also sees it as blue and black no matter what. 

Also, the guy who made the dress or whatever said it's white and gold.


----------



## Murray (Feb 27, 2015)

Dasbreenee said:


> I see both of those photos you posted as white and gold. Inverted and not.
> My boyfriend also sees it as blue and black no matter what.
> 
> Also, the guy who made the dress or whatever said it's white and gold.



spoilers its actually blue and black oops


----------



## roroselle (Feb 27, 2015)

It's trippin me out cuz one time I see blue and black then I look back at my phone after like an hour and its white and gold
Now I just got home and I checked and its blue and black again 

#illuminati

- - - Post Merge - - -

But serious scientific theory is that it has to do something with the eye's cones


----------



## Ragdoll (Feb 27, 2015)

it flickers from black/blue to white/gold every few times i blink.

someone slap me pls.


----------



## n64king (Feb 27, 2015)

IM DYING I DIDN'T KNOW ANOTHER BOARD GOT MADE UNTIL NOW


----------



## Ragdoll (Feb 27, 2015)

why is there no "both" option. i feel discriminated and wronged.

lol jk.


----------



## n64king (Feb 27, 2015)

I can't believe more people voted white/gold. Are you all staring into the sun!? Idgi.


----------



## Tap Dancer (Feb 27, 2015)

I see a fugly white and gold dress.


----------



## Hyoshido (Feb 27, 2015)

Is this some new meme now???


----------



## n64king (Feb 27, 2015)

Hyogo said:


> Is this some new meme now???



TBT is trying


----------



## Hyoshido (Feb 27, 2015)

n64king said:


> TBT is trying


TBT should stop trying so hard.

http://knowyourmeme.com/memes/what-color-is-this-dress
It's time to get this meme out of here!!!


----------



## Lady Timpani (Feb 27, 2015)

Accidentally voted white and gold, but I see blue and black.


----------



## Dulcettie (Feb 27, 2015)

pocky said:


> I see it as white and gold. But here is something interesting.
> 
> In the color spectrum white and black are opposites of each other. And orange and blue are also opposites. So if I were to take a white image and invert it it would turn black, and if I were to take an orange image and invert it it would turn blue.
> 
> ...



I saw the normal picture as blue and black and the bottom picture and white and gold. I left for a minute and when I came back I saw both as white and gold. o.o


----------



## Stevey Queen (Feb 27, 2015)

I'm more concerned about the creepy girl in the background.

it's white and gold. everyone else is messing with you. 

duh

- - - Post Merge - - -



pocky said:


> I see it as white and gold. But here is something interesting.
> 
> In the color spectrum white and black are opposites of each other. And orange and blue are also opposites. So if I were to take a white image and invert it it would turn black, and if I were to take an orange image and invert it it would turn blue.
> 
> ...



all you did was invert the background, and not the dress itself. both pics are still white/gold.


----------



## pocky (Feb 27, 2015)

Capn Sugarplum McQueen said:


> I'm more concerned about the creepy girl in the background.
> 
> it's white and gold. everyone else is messing with you.
> 
> ...


No. I inverted the *entire* picture. Open it up on Photoshop or some other editing software and try it yourself if you don't believe me.


----------



## Nimega (Feb 27, 2015)

Blue and black for me!


----------



## Flykk (Feb 27, 2015)

I see white and gold, and then tipping my screen really far back give blue and black. Apparently the actual dress is black and blue (or white and black, gold's not even an option!)

http://www.romanoriginals.co.uk/invt/70931?colour=Royal-Blue


----------



## Saylor (Feb 27, 2015)

I was hoping when I woke up I'd be able to see it as white and gold because I haven't been able to picture it that way, but alas, I still see blue and black.


----------



## Fairytale (Feb 27, 2015)

The first time I saw it blue and black, this morning I saw it in white and gold and now I am seeing it in black and blue again. -.-


----------



## Murray (Feb 27, 2015)

before I was seeing black and blue, and I couldn't even believe that I saw it white and gold/how I saw it white and gold before... but now it's white and gold! Maybe it does have something to do with mood?


----------



## tobi! (Feb 27, 2015)

Under negative light, it is gold and white. Gold is he opposite of blue and white is the opposite of black.


----------



## oath2order (Feb 27, 2015)

Either way the dress is ugly as sin


----------



## Reindeer (Feb 27, 2015)

I see it as both. I've seen the image a few times before and every time I look at it, it keeps shifting.


The real color is blue and black, but I do see it as white and gold sometimes.


----------



## lazuli (Feb 27, 2015)

Murray said:


> before I was seeing black and blue, and I couldn't even believe that I saw it white and gold/how I saw it white and gold before... but now it's white and gold! Maybe it does have something to do with mood?



well


computertrash said:


> also from the original poster of the dress:






Norski said:


> Under negative light, it is gold and white. Gold is he opposite of blue and white is the opposite of black.



opposite of blue is actually orange, but opposite of this particular shade is gold



oath2order said:


> Either way the dress is ugly as sin



tru


----------



## tobi! (Feb 27, 2015)

That brad guy is a liar. I doubt it's because of mood.


----------



## Reindeer (Feb 27, 2015)

computertrash said:


> well


About that picture...

"You will be surprised to know that the dress is actually white and gold ..."

This statement is based on opinion. The person likely sees it as white and gold, therefore draws the conclusion it has to be those colors (because lol stubborn).

Here's what I base my previous statement of the dress actually being blue and black on: an actual image from the wedding that the dress was ultimately bought for.



Spoiler











When you see it as white and gold it just means the light is screwing with your color perception. BradTheLadLong should be careful when stating things as facts, and I wouldn't be surprised if the rest was pulled out of his ass as well.


----------



## tobi! (Feb 27, 2015)

YEAH DOWN WITH BRAD


----------



## Cory (Feb 27, 2015)

Um its pink and red


----------



## Cam1 (Feb 27, 2015)

Its been scientifically proven that it is black and blue


----------



## Twilight Sparkle (Feb 27, 2015)

this dress omg

I checked this thread in the morning, around 6 hours ago. I saw it as blue and gold then.
now i'm seeing it as white and gold omg


----------



## Cory (Feb 27, 2015)

Cam said:


> Its been scientifically proven that it is black and blue



do you know how many times people have said that and science was wrong


----------



## Elephantmarshmallow (Feb 27, 2015)

<(>~<)> just stop already!


----------



## Cam1 (Feb 27, 2015)

Using the color wheel and photoshop to take the picture and get the RBG amounts. Those prove that the dress is either blue and orange/gold or blue and black

- - - Post Merge - - -



Cory said:


> do you know how many times people have said that and science was wrong



I know. But I personally believe the color wheel was correct.


----------



## MagsyPies (Feb 27, 2015)

I saw this on Instagram this morning and it looked white and gold, now it looks blue and black xD


----------



## Cory (Feb 27, 2015)

Cam said:


> Using the color wheel and photoshop to take the picture and get the RBG amounts. Those prove that the dress is either blue and orange/gold or blue and black
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



its just stupid. its so popular because of the desire for people to be right


----------



## DarkFox7 (Feb 27, 2015)

I don't see the problem with this thread..? What's everyone moaning about?

Anyway, I saw it as black and blue. But I thought apparently I was wrong! Interesting stuff.


----------



## Cory (Feb 27, 2015)

but srsly its pink and red


----------



## Twilight Sparkle (Feb 27, 2015)

iT CHANGED
Now it's blue and gold
I AM 100% DONE


----------



## unravel (Feb 27, 2015)

Both

- - - Post Merge - - -



Twilight Sparkle said:


> iT CHANGED
> Now it's blue and gold
> I AM 100% DONE



the longer I use the pc the color will change
first time i saw was black and purple few hours later it turned into white and gold i got scared for realz i thought something wrong with my eyes lol


----------



## Celestefey (Feb 27, 2015)

I don't know how it is changing colour for people? I've only ever seen it as white and gold. x3 It just depends on how our eyes react to light differently, I mean the picture is in bad lighting anyway so that probably doesn't help, but anyways. No one is really right or wrong. And also, I have good eye sight? And I know someone with bad eye sight who saw it as blue and black so...  It's just an illusion thing.


----------



## nammie (Feb 27, 2015)

I saw white and gold the first time but now I see blue and black wtf
it keeps switching back and forth for me??


----------



## Twilight Sparkle (Feb 27, 2015)

I asked my friend, she says it looks peach to her.
what is going on anymore


----------



## Farobi (Feb 27, 2015)

ITookYourWaffles said:


> the longer I use the pc the color will change
> first time i saw was black and purple few hours later it turned into white and gold i got scared for realz i thought something wrong with my eyes lol


maybe its because you were rekt

- - - Post Merge - - -

but i do mostly see white&gold. i once or twice saw a blue&black dress though....


----------



## Astro Cake (Feb 27, 2015)

What an ugly dress.


----------



## Jarrad (Feb 27, 2015)

wait what

i used to play habbo with the guy that made the bradtheladlong videos.........


please dont tell me that scrub has become e-famous


----------



## Leela (Feb 27, 2015)

I knew this was coming. And I see it as blue and black. In my eyes, the lighter stripes look too dark to be considered white. I can see white and gold if I try, though.

According to this picture, the dress is blue and gold, despite 'officially' being white and gold according to the original post.







And this picture shows what the dress would look like if it was more clearly white and gold or blue and black.






(I don't know if these have been posted; I didn't read every page)


----------



## DarkFox7 (Feb 27, 2015)

Leela said:


> I knew this was coming. And I see it as blue and black. In my eyes, the lighter stripes look too dark to be considered white. I can see white and gold if I try, though.
> 
> According to this picture, the dress is blue and gold, despite 'officially' being white and gold according to the original post.
> 
> ...



Woah, now that I look at it more, I can see it both ways as well. Holy crap everyone in my entire school is talking about this, at lunch some guy shouted "IS THE DRESS WHITE AND GOLD OR BLUE AND BLACK?" And everyone shouted their answers, it was hilarious. I had no idea this was trending. I first heard about it from this thread.


----------



## Colour Bandit (Feb 27, 2015)

Okay I'm confused, literally less than a minute ago I have been seeing the dress as white and gold then I load up the picture of it to ask my mum and now I'm seeing it as black and blue!? Is that normal or not, has anyone else had it change colour for them?


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Feb 27, 2015)

Colour Bandit said:


> Okay I'm confused, literally less than a minute ago I have been seeing the dress as white and gold then I load up the picture of it to ask my mum and now I'm seeing it as black and blue!? Is that normal or not, has anyone else had it change colour for them?



It changes for me every time I look at it, it's not just you

---

Literally everyone at school has been talking about this today,  a few of the girls even started asking all of the teachers what they thought


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Feb 27, 2015)

I get the feeling this is going to get real old, real fast.


----------



## Hyoshido (Feb 27, 2015)

DarkDesertFox said:


> I get the feeling this is going to get real old, real fast.


It's already on Knowyourmeme and people have been posting Gold & White images and saying "Is this Gold & White or Black & Blue" so it's already old.

smh


----------



## Byngo (Feb 27, 2015)

really 

people at the fast food place I work at are arguing over this


----------



## slimsh4d3y (Feb 27, 2015)

First time I saw the dress it looked black and blue; now I only see it as white and gold.

A lot of it has to do with basic cognitive psychology, not necessarily about the differences in people's eyes. Vision is governed by what's called "top-down" processing: basically, prior experiences are going to shape what you perceive, in this case, the color of the dress.


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Feb 27, 2015)

Even Randall (xkcd) had gotten to this already and drew a comic strip (well, one panel)...


----------



## Pietro:)100 (Feb 27, 2015)

I asked my mum and she said she saw a pale blue and brown...  I showed her the black and blue  dress pic Leela posted and she said what she saw in the original picture was a lot lighter. The plot thickens. Is there no real right answer? Are we gonna be working out in 50 years time?


----------



## Blu Rose (Feb 27, 2015)

i'm just going to leave this here
http://i.imgur.com/m4OsfWr.jpg

if you still see white and gold idk what to tell you

EDIT: tbh i have no idea where the op quote came from but here's this article too



Spoiler:  



http://www.wired.com/2015/02/science-one-agrees-color-dress/



EDIT EDIT:  or maybe my picture proves nothing idk i just was led to understand that some people see colors based off of the colors around the item in question


----------



## Pietro:)100 (Feb 27, 2015)

Still see white and gold tbh...


----------



## kassie (Feb 27, 2015)

I can only see black and blue now. So yeah. I don't know.


----------



## Brackets (Feb 27, 2015)

it's defo blue and black


----------



## Allycat (Feb 27, 2015)

I see it differently every time.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Honestly this whole "I'm so annoyed WHO CARES" or "this is gonna get old fast" is so negative. Something like this, where something as simple as a color, is being debated on is INSANE to me! Do you realize how cool it is that we, the same species, are all seeing the same thing and interpreting it so differently? It's the coolest thing ever. & People are saying it's annoying? I don't understand.


----------



## Hyoshido (Feb 27, 2015)

Because it's turned into a ****ing meme, if it wasn't a meme, it'd be great.


----------



## tobi! (Feb 27, 2015)

Hyogo I thought u loved hot fresh memes??


----------



## Cory (Feb 27, 2015)

I actually see blue and gold now


----------



## Beardo (Feb 27, 2015)

Oh my god, walking down the halls at school this morning, I was cringing really hard. All I heard was people screaming "Black and blue!" or "White and gold!" So I just kinda yelled (to no one specific) "That happened _last night_ on Twitter! It's over now!" and some girl just yelled at me, "Shut up, you ****ing drag queen."

Memes are mean, man.


----------



## Geoni (Feb 27, 2015)

it always looks like a whiteish blue and gold/brown to me.


----------



## Hyoshido (Feb 27, 2015)

Norski said:


> Hyogo I thought u loved hot fresh memes??


NOT THIS FRESH.


----------



## Aniko (Feb 27, 2015)

Never mind

What a bad photo.


----------



## Goop (Feb 27, 2015)

White and Gold.
I will stand by my decision. >n>​


----------



## Irarina (Feb 27, 2015)

I saw white and gold. So my eyesight is bad?


----------



## Jarrad (Feb 27, 2015)

guys can we drop this meme already


its so boring..


----------



## Leela (Feb 27, 2015)

http://www.buzzfeed.com/claudiakoer...k-says-the-girl-who-saw-it-in-pers#.lqPZrDlBL

Blue and black confirmed.

Now we can all go home...


----------



## Celestefey (Feb 27, 2015)

It's so weird? If you see black and blue in the picture, then is it like a light blue and black? Or is it like a dark blue and black? I've tried looking at it so many times, and I found that looking at the bottom half of the picture makes it a dark brown/black and light blue, but when I look at the top half, it's a light blue and a lighter brown/gold? I don't really get it. Even when I used the colour dropper in Gimp in the top half, it came up with a light brown/gold colour?


----------



## Improv (Feb 27, 2015)

it's actually coral blue #2 guys
i hope no one already made this joke


----------



## SpatialSilence (Feb 27, 2015)

I extracted the colors...now what do you guys see?


----------



## milkyi (Feb 27, 2015)

woah guys just a second I was looking at the dress and it looked gold and white then i looked at it again and it looked black and blue #mindblown


----------



## Superpenguin (Feb 27, 2015)

The first few times I saw the dress, it was always blue and black. Now I can only see white and gold, though. :/


----------



## CR33P (Feb 27, 2015)

i saw it again at school today
it was blue and black

2spooky


----------



## Trundle (Feb 27, 2015)

it's blue and black it always has been and those are the actual colours of the dress i have a theory that blue and black seers are smarter people


----------



## Byngo (Feb 27, 2015)

Trundle said:


> it's blue and black it always has been and those are the actual colours of the dress i have a theory that blue and black seers are smarter people



what about people that see both tho


----------



## Jaebeommie (Feb 27, 2015)

It's blue and black. Original poster of the post says so, and the site that has the dress says so. 
End of story.


----------



## pippy1994 (Feb 27, 2015)

It's actually blue and black, but I can see both. At first I saw white and gold, it took me a while to see the blue and black. Try squinting if you can't see it.


----------



## EconomicPig (Feb 28, 2015)

It changes colors for me every 30 minutes or so too.


----------



## AnEndlessOcean (Feb 28, 2015)

SpatialSilence said:


> View attachment 85321 I extracted the colors...now what do you guys see?



Thank you! The only way people will actually see the true color is if you extract it; just viewing the image as a whole will only allow us to perceive it in an illusionary form. I did the same exact thing and the colors came out white and gold, similar to yours. There's also another reason why white and gold are the true colors other than this method (and the so-called "creator" of the image claiming it is); white and gold are transitionary colors in this situation. White and gold can both darken into blue and black, but a black cannot brighten into gold and blue cannot brighten into white. Additionally, the dress shown on a website that is depicted as black and blue is not the same dress as in the photo; it has no sleeves and its frills are different. Problem solved!

But anyways...I think the most important thing is, we're all never going to agree and it...and it's just a dress. If this is more important than what matters are going on in our countries today, that is just silly.

(And by the way, ASAPscience and BuzzFeed are entertaining but not credible sources! ^_^)


----------



## Ghost Soda (Feb 28, 2015)

i see it as white/greyish and gold, dunno what you guys be smokin.


----------



## X2k5a7y (Feb 28, 2015)

I saw it as white and gold, then after reading the spoiler, I scrolled back up. It was blue and black. Now, it's blue and gold-ish black.


----------



## Trickilicky (Feb 28, 2015)

I see baby blue and gold, but I know that it's actually blue and black from the many of explanations I've already read.


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Feb 28, 2015)

MarineStorm said:


> Thank you! The only way people will actually see the true color is if you extract it; just viewing the image as a whole will only allow us to perceive it in an illusionary form. I did the same exact thing and the colors came out white and gold, similar to yours. There's also another reason why white and gold are the true colors other than this method (and the so-called "creator" of the image claiming it is); white and gold are transitionary colors in this situation. White and gold can both darken into blue and black, but a black cannot brighten into gold and blue cannot brighten into white. Additionally, the dress shown on a website that is depicted as black and blue is not the same dress as in the photo; it has no sleeves and its frills are different. Problem solved!
> 
> But anyways...I think the most important thing is, we're all never going to agree and it...and it's just a dress. If this is more important than what matters are going on in our countries today, that is just silly.
> 
> (And by the way, ASAPscience and BuzzFeed are entertaining but not credible sources! ^_^)








This is the original dress (On the left), worn to a wedding. It's definitely black and blue here.


----------



## BbyDeeEMILY (Feb 28, 2015)

omg its here too :S


----------



## Ninja_Fridge (Feb 28, 2015)

saw this at school at first it was white and gold then next period it was blue and black


----------



## nekosync (Feb 28, 2015)

Is it just me or is the dress changing colour from gold&white to black&blue (within seconds)?? freaked out


----------



## CozyKitsune (Feb 28, 2015)

Blue and black I tried to see white and gold but coulnt.


----------



## MadisonCrossing (Feb 28, 2015)

I heard that it really is blue and black, but for three days straight I've only seen white and gold. ; o ;


----------



## AnEndlessOcean (Feb 28, 2015)

TheCreeperHugz said:


> This is the original dress (On the left), worn to a wedding. It's definitely black and blue here.



Unfortunately so, they are not the same dress  They are very similar, but if you compare them, you can see discrepancies. The so-called "color-changing" dress has shorter sleeves, and while they both have a similar color scheme (if the dress is seen as black and blue), the blue in that dress is clearly darker and the frills are also variant.

I'd really love to continue the argument but that is why I made my comment before, to close it. I do appreciate your input, though.


----------



## milkyi (Feb 28, 2015)

MarineStorm said:


> Unfortunately so, they are not the same dress  They are very similar, but if you compare them, you can see discrepancies. The so-called "color-changing" dress has shorter sleeves, and while they both have a similar color scheme (if the dress is seen as black and blue), the blue in that dress is clearly darker and the frills are also variant.
> 
> I'd really love to continue the argument but that is why I made my comment before, to close it. I do appreciate your input, though.



the longer sleeves is a jacket ya know..


----------



## AnEndlessOcean (Feb 28, 2015)

Yuelia said:


> the longer sleeves is a jacket ya know..



Besides the silly argument, I have already said I'd like to discontinue arguing about it. Thank you.


----------



## loreiid (Feb 28, 2015)

i hate the internet



but seriously though.







_*someone got a tattoo of it*_


----------



## tobi! (Feb 28, 2015)

Spoopy Christe said:


> i hate the internet
> 
> 
> 
> ...


that's magic marker


----------



## X2k5a7y (Mar 1, 2015)

Norski said:


> that's magic marker



Pretty sure that's a leg


----------



## InfinityFlames (Mar 1, 2015)

It's black and blue,


*LOOK UP ASAPSCIENCE'S VIDEO, THEY PROVE THE BLUE/BLACKNESS*


----------



## Captain Crazy Chicken (Mar 1, 2015)

*ahem*
Allow me.

*lights dim except for one spotlight*
*piano music plays*

...Now, ladies and gentlemen...
*the music quickly changes into a mad, roaring tone*

IT'S ALL MESSING WITH YOUR EYES!! HUMANITY WILL NO LONGER EXIST IF THIS MADNESS CONTINUES!!! IF I HAVE TO REPORT THIS THREAD, I *WILL!!!!*

*the word "WILL" echoes into the distance, allowing the admins to hear my complaint*


----------



## n64king (Mar 1, 2015)

Spoopy Christe said:


> i hate the internet
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Okay as if it wasn't bad enough that I start laughing everytime I see this board topic pop up because of everyone freaking out, but then there's this...


----------



## Jake (Mar 1, 2015)

is this **** still going on?
it's been 2 and a half days omg


----------



## n64king (Mar 1, 2015)

I love this board, it's such a good controversy.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Every response kills me


----------



## Coach (Mar 1, 2015)

n64king said:


> I love this board, it's such a good way to make TBT.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> Every response I make gets me TBT



Yes, that's hat everybody's thinking at this point. This dress will literally single - handedly bring down the internet and anybody who even looks at it.


----------



## Caius (Mar 1, 2015)

CNN asked the designer of the dress. It's blue and black. Bad lighting and eye-stuff makes it different for everyone tho.


----------



## Farobi (Mar 1, 2015)

its blue and gold!


----------



## Aradai (Mar 1, 2015)

blue and black, ever since I saw the explanation 
did she take this with a potato


----------



## samsquared (Mar 1, 2015)

I hate this dress because it's blue and black and it has single-handedly destroyed my family


----------



## X2k5a7y (Mar 1, 2015)

Norski said:


> MAGIC!



Whoa. Okay, man. Just chill. Put the wand down. There's no need for that.


----------



## DarkOnyx (Mar 1, 2015)

Blue and black. If you look in the back, the bckground is different colors too in each photo. It's edited, but th original is blue an ugly shade of black and blue.


----------



## Touhru Adachi (Mar 1, 2015)

It's blue and black on my laptop.  But I saw it on the news (which is making me quite sick of seeing it lmao), and it was white and gold.  Shrug.


----------



## Alyssa (Mar 1, 2015)

I see it as white and gold, but the actual dress is black and blue.


----------



## honeymoo (Mar 1, 2015)

I got a warning and my post was deleted so I'll revise.
"This dress. It's ugly. And I see gold and white"


----------



## tobi! (Mar 1, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Whoa. Okay, man. Just chill. Put the wand down. There's no need for that.



yeah, no need for that. i just got an infraction for it. LOL


----------



## honeymoo (Mar 1, 2015)

Norski said:


> yeah, no need for that. i just got an infraction for it. LOL



it's against the law to post one worded posts dayyyyym


----------



## X2k5a7y (Mar 1, 2015)

Norski said:


> yeah, no need for that. i just got an infraction for it. LOL



Lol, yeah. I got an infraction for saying, "Lol, Shari's such a thug.", one time.


----------



## Lil Miss Eve (Mar 1, 2015)

This isn't just a troll. Its a social experiment. I've been reading up on it. 

I see Black and Blue.


----------



## n64king (Mar 1, 2015)

ZR388 said:


> CNN asked the designer of the dress. It's blue and black. Bad lighting and eye-stuff makes it different for everyone tho.



Oh my god this was on CNN


----------



## Princess Weeb (Mar 1, 2015)

but...
I understand the gold thing but >that is blue


----------



## Roel (Mar 1, 2015)

Black and blue for sure. Can't understand how people see white..


----------



## Fearthecuteness (Mar 2, 2015)

This again?! I am so sick of seeing posts everywhere about it. Don't you people have anything better to do with your lives then talk about what colour this dress is? I just find it sad.


----------



## Murray (Mar 2, 2015)

Fearthecuteness said:


> This again?! I am so sick of seeing posts everywhere about it. Don't you people have anything better to do with your lives then talk about what colour this dress is? I just find it sad.



The thread was dying, didn't you have anything better to do than bump it???


----------



## Bluedressblondie (Mar 4, 2015)

http://www.buzzfeed.com/claudiakoer...k-says-the-girl-who-saw-it-in-pers#.ulvvOJ8b2
http://www.buzzfeed.com/ryanhatesthis/dress-doxed#.ydJJVOj7m
http://www.buzzfeed.com/kimberleydadds/its-official-blue-have-ruled-the-dress-is-in-fa#.npMoK795p
http://www.buzzfeed.com/briangalind...h-color-is-this-dress-and-its-blue#.qeoobkvnM

That THAT, team white-and-gold. #TeamBlueAndBlack


----------



## oath2order (Mar 4, 2015)

Bluedressblondie said:


> http://www.buzzfeed.com/claudiakoer...k-says-the-girl-who-saw-it-in-pers#.ulvvOJ8b2
> http://www.buzzfeed.com/ryanhatesthis/dress-doxed#.ydJJVOj7m
> http://www.buzzfeed.com/kimberleydadds/its-official-blue-have-ruled-the-dress-is-in-fa#.npMoK795p
> http://www.buzzfeed.com/briangalind...h-color-is-this-dress-and-its-blue#.qeoobkvnM
> ...



Personal anecdote of someone who is completely unverifiable is not reliable.

Apparently they're going to make a white and gold version. Guess who inspired change

#****BlueAndBlack

also

http://www.businessinsider.com/the-...s-was-caught-using-child-labor-in-2007-2015-3

RIP


----------



## n64king (Mar 4, 2015)

Bluedressblondie said:


> http://www.buzzfeed.com/claudiakoer...k-says-the-girl-who-saw-it-in-pers#.ulvvOJ8b2
> http://www.buzzfeed.com/ryanhatesthis/dress-doxed#.ydJJVOj7m
> http://www.buzzfeed.com/kimberleydadds/its-official-blue-have-ruled-the-dress-is-in-fa#.npMoK795p
> http://www.buzzfeed.com/briangalind...h-color-is-this-dress-and-its-blue#.qeoobkvnM
> ...



So now this has become like a Big Foot myth kind of thing "*GIRL WHO SAW BLUE/BLACK DRESS IN PERSON TELLS ALL*"


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Mar 4, 2015)

It's black and blue. I'll never see it in white and gold.


----------



## oranges_ate_you (Mar 4, 2015)

I love how there's so much proving that it's blue and black by scientific backing up and computer tricks to check what color it is and yet white & gold still are voted the most. Is everyone staring into the sun all day!? Looking at your computer screen ot TV too much? So crazy. I see the gold part even though I understand it's black, its the lighting but the white I just cannot see no matter how hard I try


----------



## Leela (Mar 4, 2015)

can this thread not just die?

(Yes, I know I'm not helping by posting. I'm just sick of seeing it all the time lol)


----------



## oranges_ate_you (Mar 4, 2015)

Well that's a little selfish. I HATE THIS BOARD GO AWAY after 26 pages of people posting.


----------



## 00ToxicLove00 (Mar 4, 2015)

Lol wow xD at first i saw it as white and gold but it's black and blue


----------



## Leela (Mar 4, 2015)

oranges_ate_you said:


> Well that's a little selfish. I HATE THIS BOARD GO AWAY after 26 pages of people posting.



Uh, I'm pretty sure a lot of people are sick of this. It's not just me. It doesn't matter lol. I'm not saying "I don't like it so everyone should stop because I want them to", it's just getting boring for a lot of people because it's basically 26 pages of the same thing. Forget I ever mentioned it.


----------



## oranges_ate_you (Mar 4, 2015)

Really? It's a board with a poll that people are responding to. It's a legal board. Get over it.


----------



## Ghost Soda (Mar 4, 2015)

team white and gold MASTER RACE.


----------



## Murray (Mar 4, 2015)

Leela said:


> Uh, I'm pretty sure a lot of people are sick of this. It's not just me. It doesn't matter lol. I'm not saying "I don't like it so everyone should stop because I want them to", it's just getting boring for a lot of people because it's basically 26 pages of the same thing. Forget I ever mentioned it.



people obviously aren't bored of the thread if it still gets posts!!


----------



## oranges_ate_you (Mar 5, 2015)

Murray said:


> people obviously aren't bored of the thread if it still gets posts!!



She missed where it got a few more votes and posts during her complaint.


----------



## Aestivate (Mar 5, 2015)

Omygod. Please... I tried to escape from this.


----------



## Heyden (Mar 5, 2015)

Two girls at my school had a fight over this and now they aren't friends HAHAHAHAH oml what has this world turned into


----------



## n64king (Mar 5, 2015)

This makes me wonder what other kinds of things no one's seeing right.


----------



## oranges_ate_you (Mar 5, 2015)

Haydenn said:


> Two girls at my school had a fight over this and now they aren't friends HAHAHAHAH oml what has this world turned into



Are you serious!? Only two girls would fight over that...


----------



## meo (Mar 5, 2015)

Blue and black...
My boyfriend apparently saw it as white and gold. So we had a good five minute debate and me telling him to stop messing around...

Still don't understand someone seeing it as white and gold...even if it's a light trick.


----------



## Cariad (Mar 5, 2015)

I saw it white and gold, so voted and read below, then as soon as I looked at it again, I'm not even joking, I saw it blue and black that was creepy. I have a theory why tho so no worries.


----------



## Gusmanak (Mar 5, 2015)

It is in fact blue and black, the yellow and gold colors are affected by the amount of lighting, and the color of the lighting in the room you are viewing it in.


----------



## Jeff THE Best (Mar 5, 2015)

My friend showed me the picture of that dress at school, my answer was automatically black and blue. It's just so weird... Anyway, hehe.


----------



## n64king (Mar 5, 2015)

I cant believe this was on tv....


----------



## oranges_ate_you (Mar 8, 2015)

Better than Tupac being alive.


----------



## peachtown (Mar 8, 2015)

Blue and black


----------



## oranges_ate_you (Mar 8, 2015)

Wait last time I checked the poll wasn't so close to being even.


----------



## PlasmaPower (Mar 8, 2015)

I see nothingness.


----------



## CR33P (Mar 8, 2015)

n64king said:


> I cant believe this was on tv....



why? it's pretty interesting. are you one of those people who hate everything that gets attention?


----------



## oranges_ate_you (Mar 8, 2015)

CR33P said:


> why? it's pretty interesting. are you one of those people who hate everything that gets attention?



You mean like you and Noiru?


----------



## Mariah (Mar 8, 2015)

oranges_ate_you said:


> You mean like you and Noiru?



And you.


----------



## oranges_ate_you (Mar 8, 2015)

Mariah said:


> And you.



And you.


----------



## nard (Mar 8, 2015)

Mariah said:


> And you.



agreed, ty mariah


still see white and gold #masterrace



oranges_ate_you said:


> And you.



get out 

ur that one edgy kid who doesnt shut up


----------



## Mariah (Mar 8, 2015)

oranges_ate_you said:


> And you.



Don't group me in with you guys. My hatred for things is completely different.


----------



## n64king (Mar 8, 2015)

Lol I blocked you so I can't see your post except through the quote, but no I don't care. It was just weird timing and usually things like this don't get to the news so fast.

- - - Post Merge - - -

@cr33p


----------



## oranges_ate_you (Mar 8, 2015)

Mariah said:


> Don't group me in with you guys. My hatred for things is completely different.



lol no.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Fuzzling said:


> agreed, ty mariah
> 
> 
> still see white and gold #masterrace
> ...




ew please eat her ass a little more won't you? Calling me edgy then telling me to shut up wow praise ur strength

- - - Post Merge - - -

There are currently 3 users browsing this thread. (3 members and 0 guests)
oranges_ate_you,  Fuzzling

Omg they're typing an angry reply.


----------



## nard (Mar 8, 2015)

oranges_ate_you said:


> ew please eat her ass a little more won't you? Calling me edgy then telling me to shut up wow praise ur strength



please rage more i crave your anger


----------



## oranges_ate_you (Mar 8, 2015)

You're the only one who raged. Check back to the the first one where you said shut up and get out haha Sounds like rage to me.


----------



## CR33P (Mar 8, 2015)

oranges_ate_you said:


> lol no.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



i question how you still aren't banned


----------



## oranges_ate_you (Mar 8, 2015)

CR33P said:


> i question how you still aren't banned



I question the same thing about you everytime I see you post.


----------



## nard (Mar 8, 2015)

oranges_ate_you said:


> You're the only one who raged. Check back to the the first one where you said shut up and get out haha Sounds like rage to me.



yum thanks for the free rage meal

done with this thread, good luck getting it locked


----------



## oranges_ate_you (Mar 8, 2015)

Fuzzling said:


> yum thanks for the free rage meal
> 
> done with this thread, good luck getting it locked



Goodbye, because you had no point here anyway.


----------



## Caius (Mar 8, 2015)

This thread is being closed due to immaturity.


----------

